# Removing threads



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I am not selling I asking if anyone would be interested we didn't discuss you told me, there is a difference there is a thread asking about his car and what's it worth yet no moderation yet you jump straight on my thread

So your main contribution to this is to delete or remove threads, you say all I do is promote my build yet that has not been updated for about two months yet I post every day


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

you have a PM

moved to correct forum


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Where ?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Why here nothing to do with the site, amazing nothing like having a stalker

I think I am done for this place

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

just supporting your needs 

better here than clogging up MK2 with irrelevant posts


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=328011&start=15 paul or any mods.......very quick to pick up on robs topic and move it fairs fair......how about this blatant sales pitch!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Gazzer said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=328011&start=15 paul or any mods.......very quick to pick up on robs topic and move it fairs fair......how about this blatant sales pitch!


Eh???? How's this a blatant sales pitch, doesn't even mention where or who it was from :?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Ikon66 said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=328011&start=15 paul or any mods.......very quick to pick up on robs topic and move it fairs fair......how about this blatant sales pitch!
> ...


pm sent


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks, did see whole thread 

Deleted


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Ikon66 said:


> Thanks, did see whole thread
> 
> Deleted


wasn't my intention to get it deleted but see fair pley and moved Paul :? sorry old guy


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Only fair


----------

